# Orion collectors



## 4SixtyTwoFairlane (Feb 21, 2021)

Sold sold sold. Is there any Orion collectors on here. I have a few of the XTR line I would like to get rid of. I have listed on kijiji locally but Im tired of the endless offer’s and no shows. I already have the 2250 listed here in the classified section but I don’t want to list them one at a time. Serious inquiries only please.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## DRockSlams (May 27, 2021)

I've been looking for another 2150 for awhile but interested in anything Orion.


----------



## 4SixtyTwoFairlane (Feb 21, 2021)

I would like to sell the lot. Or at least a few.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is a few I got


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

4SixtyTwoFairlane said:


> Is there any Orion collectors on here. I have a few of the XTR line I would like to get rid of. I have listed on kijiji locally but Im tired of the endless offer’s and no shows. I already have the 2250 listed here in the classified section but I don’t want to list them one at a time. Serious inquiries only please.
> View attachment 298124


Do any of those can do like 500 x 1 @ 2 ohm or 600 x 1 @ 2 ohm to use on a single dual 4 ohm sub

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie9320 (May 6, 2019)

MCLSOUND said:


> Here is a few I got
> View attachment 303383
> View attachment 303384


Gotta love them cheater amps .. My XTR2250 was clamped at over a thousand watts bridged


----------



## Eddie9320 (May 6, 2019)

Eddie9320 said:


> Gotta love them cheater amps .. My XTR2250 was clamped at over a thousand watts bridged


Wait I think I mistaken
It may have been the 2150 and not the 2250. It's been a while so not really sure. Either way they are both kick ass amps


----------



## 4SixtyTwoFairlane (Feb 21, 2021)

ebrahim said:


> Do any of those can do like 500 x 1 @ 2 ohm or 600 x 1 @ 2 ohm to use on a single dual 4 ohm sub
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


No. All the amps are sold.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

HCCA 275r is rated to do 600watts mono @ 2 ohms


----------



## Eddie9320 (May 6, 2019)

Old Skewl said:


> HCCA 275r is rated to do 600watts mono @ 2 ohms


Most


Old Skewl said:


> HCCA 275r is rated to do 600watts mono @ 2 ohms


Most all the HCCA and XTR amps are considered cheater amps. They push way more watts than they claim. We used the HCCA amps way back in competition days before they did the burps.we won 98% of the SPL classes the meters rated a bit higher then todays. That was also when subs loved huge boxes. The bigger the better. Todays subs drop much lower and sound great for being in a small box. I still build my SPL boxes 20% bigger than specs.


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

4SixtyTwoFairlane said:


> Sold sold sold. Is there any Orion collectors on here. I have a few of the XTR line I would like to get rid of. I have listed on kijiji locally but Im tired of the endless offer’s and no shows. I already have the 2250 listed here in the classified section but I don’t want to list them one at a time. Serious inquiries only please.
> View attachment 298124


NICE collection!!


----------

